# Tried the new CC product/ my review.



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I bought the Chris Christensen Precious Drop..(which is a drop coat control leave in Keratin therapy) A blend of Keratin Proteins and essential oils of lavender.
Well, first off it is a pale lavender color with a light scent of lavender that does not seem to stay on the coat very much once I have dried her. I found the spray bottle awkward to use and will be putting it in something else before I use it next time.
I started by using Spa Lavish shampoo and conditioner. I used the product as directed on her wet coat and then dried her completely. I think Whimsy has a nice coat to begin with but I did notice that the ends may have been a bit smoother and softer. Was there a huge difference after using this?? No. So this product is for "frizz control and claims to be good on cottony unmanageable coats."It is moisturizing and reduces breakage and matting. The whole back of the bottle tells you what this will do for your dog's coat.
You can also use this daily for hydrating /moisturizing maintenance on a dry coat.

So, Whimsy is soft , fluffy, pretty and smells great like she does after every bath. I will use this product spareingly for the next week on her dry coat and see how it goes. I do like it ,but I don't think she really needs it. 


Tried to get a picture of her standing.


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

Aww! I will print that first photo and put above Roki's bed! He is going to fall in love with her!
Thanks for review! I disciplined myself and stopped buying stuff for Roki that I really do not need. I stick to Virbac Allermyl shampoo I use when I see that his skin is sort of irritated. I also use natural organic shampoo and conditioner that was made especially for Roki. At the end I use sweedish brand K9 Competition - Coat Cure (awesome conditioning mask) and Nano mist spray for daily brushing. K9 stuff is really great and I recomend it! 
I started with CC products, but did not like them. The don't list ingredients on the bottle so you do not know what's in them. I also used Isle of Dogs. It does the job perfectly, but scents they put in their products are too strong and Roki really doesn't like that and sneezes non stop during brushing. 
Luckily, here I do not have big choice and ordering large bottles od shampoo and conditioner is quite expensive because of huge shipping fees.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I don't like that they don't list the ingredients either to be honest with you...most do. Whimsy has never had any adverse reactions to any of the products I use on her...which is a good thing.) Whimsy would be honored to be a "pin- up girl" for Roki if he wants her to be LOL)


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

Whimsey should be a product model. Dang, she's beautiful.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Diann said:


> Whimsey should be a product model. Dang, she's beautiful.


 Thanks!
( but I won't tell Whimsy that..it might go to her head! )


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Not only is she beautiful, but you do a fantastic job keeping her looking that way. Congrats to both of you. And I agree, she should be a model for grooming products. :flame:


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

sandypaws said:


> Not only is she beautiful, but you do a fantastic job keeping her looking that way. Congrats to both of you. And I agree, she should be a model for grooming products. :flame:


Thanks!! I love grooming her and she loves being groomed. Not crazy about nail trims though! I usually groom her everyday around 3 ish. If I'm busy doing something else she will come and stare at me. Talk about creatures of habit!


----------



## puppy-love (Nov 9, 2012)

Wow! Whimsey looks gorgeous! I bet she would have look equally gorgeous without the keratin leave-in. I wonder if the difference (before and after) would have been greater if the demo-girl had real problems with her coat? Regardless, she's beautiful (inside and out).


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

puppy-love said:


> Wow! Whimsey looks gorgeous! I bet she would have look equally gorgeous without the keratin leave-in. I wonder if the difference (before and after) would have been greater if the demo-girl had real problems with her coat? Regardless, she's beautiful (inside and out).


 Yes,,I think if a dog with a problem coat had this product used on him or her, you would have probably seen a big difference in before and after. But, what do I know LOL
Thanks for the complements..It is always so nice to get them from Havanese owners because you all know what it takes to maintain a nice coat.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks for the product review Evelyn. Whimsy is beautiful and you always keep her in top form. I hope that Leo's coat will be as pretty when he is grown. Are there pictures of Whimsy as a puppy on the forum? Or could you post a couple? It would be interesting to see what she looked like when younger.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Pucks104 said:


> Thanks for the product review Evelyn. Whimsy is beautiful and you always keep her in top form. I hope that Leo's coat will be as pretty when he is grown. Are there pictures of Whimsy as a puppy on the forum? Or could you post a couple? It would be interesting to see what she looked like when younger.


Here are a couple puppy pics for ya. she was 6 weeks in the first picture...(still at the breeder. ) Second one is around 10 weeks when we first brought her home. The last pic she was around 4 months I think. She has the same hair color now as she did as a pup.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks Evelyn. Whimsy was cute as a litte button as a pup!  It is really fascinating that some of the Havs retain their puppy color and some change so as not to look like the same dog.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

OMG the first one is too much for me! You take such great photos of her, they are all awesome. But my favorite is of her smelling the flowers, love that one. Yes, her coloring is the same.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Beautiful! Is she has soft as she looks?


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

HavaneseSoon said:


> Beautiful! Is she has soft as she looks?


Yes she is! I love to cuddle with her.


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Evelyn, you are the best representation of how an owner CAN keep a Hav in show coat. She is always beautiful. Can't imagine Whimsey ever being dirty or having a mat!


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

Oh my Evelyn, she is just beautiful! I'm so glad to hear she likes being groomed, that makes it a special time for you both! My horse loved to be groomed and I loved to brush him out. Atticus ...not so much but he behaves himself,and then RLH's all over the house when I say "ok" and he's done!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Sparkle said:


> Evelyn, you are the best representation of how an owner CAN keep a Hav in show coat. She is always beautiful. Can't imagine Whimsey ever being dirty or having a mat!


Thank you! Like I said before, I'm retired and have all the time in the world to groom her. If I worked and had children to take care of I would probably have her shorter. When I was in the hospital for 2 weeks recently my husband took over and did a decent job of grooming her. Even in my morphine haze I can remember telling him each day not forget to groom Whimsy when he left the hospital and went home for the evening. LOL


----------



## 1stladysoul (May 17, 2013)

Diann said:


> Whimsey should be a product model. Dang, she's beautiful.


I agree. She is breathtakingly beautiful!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Oh my, Whimsey is such a gorgeous girl and always has been! You do such a great job of grooming her, too. We would love to have a dog that actually liked being groomed!!! Ours is a daily struggle but at least Abby hops up to get hers done now and that is a major miracle for her!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

OMG, Whimsey's puppy pictures are precious. What an adorable puppy she was and what a beautiful girl she is now. She certainly does look very soft and cuddly. Again, Evelyn, kudos to you for keeping her looking so beautiful. It's awesome to think that your husband tried to keep up with your grooming while you were "under the weather". Kudos to him too. I don't know of too many men who would do that. That's a true love story. Way to go Evelyn's DH.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Ok! You talked me into buying the stuff. I will be using it on Jack, he is my one in the long coat.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I went to cosmetology school and keratin is good for both hair and nails. I wonder if it would be okay to give a supplement of it? To me a lot of products just sprayed or applied on hair really is just coating it. And to truly get benefits it has to be an internal thing with diet. I wonder if dogs can eat jello? Just thinking out loud.
I'm jealous of her coat It really does take a person with the time and patience to keep a Havanese in such a long beautiful coat.
I just gave Zoey another cut and I'm not recognizing her. I went way overboard. I had been for the most part leaving her head alone. She hates ponytails so I tried bangs. Well the long hair in back kept coming forward . I went crazey and cut all her beautiful long hair off:drama:


----------



## 1stladysoul (May 17, 2013)

Suzi said:


> I went to cosmetology school and keratin is good for both hair and nails. I wonder if it would be okay to give a supplement of it? To me a lot of products just sprayed or applied on hair really is just coating it. And to truly get benefits it has to be an internal thing with diet. I wonder if dogs can eat jello? Just thinking out loud.
> I'm jealous of her coat It really does take a person with the time and patience to keep a Havanese in such a long beautiful coat.
> I just gave Zoey another cut and I'm not recognizing her. I went way overboard. I had been for the most part leaving her head alone. She hates ponytails so I tried bangs. Well the long hair in back kept coming forward . I went crazey and cut all her beautiful long hair off:drama:


Suzi, thanks for the laugh! When I decided I wanted a Hav, I never imagined the work involved, but having her in my life makes it all worth it. I am still trying to wait at least one more month to take Skye to the groomers. She won't even sit still long enough for a belly rub. I just don't look forward to taking her to the groomers. It's such a challenging experience for us both!:whoo:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Suzi said:


> She hates ponytails so I tried bangs. Well the long hair in back kept coming forward . I went crazey and cut all her beautiful long hair off:drama:


Suzi, that's exactly why I grew Kodi's bangs out. Short of cutting ALL the hair on his head, the bangs didn't help. The rest of the hair on his head just flopped forward every time he put his head down. It was a no-win situation!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

krandall said:


> Suzi, that's exactly why I grew Kodi's bangs out. Short of cutting ALL the hair on his head, the bangs didn't help. The rest of the hair on his head just flopped forward every time he put his head down. It was a no-win situation!


DITTO!


----------



## jcbpaisley (Mar 6, 2013)

Diva's coat is pretty straight but kind of cottony, do you think this would be good for a brush spray to silk her up a bit?


----------



## jcbpaisley (Mar 6, 2013)

I did end up buying this and using it as a brush spray for Diva. I really like it! Her coat is nice and soft and smells great. I think she looks about the same but the texture feels much nicer.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Does anyone notice a sort of gummy texture shortly after using? Hoping its one of those things that goes away overnight. I like it otherwise. Couldn't tell too much when I dried it into the coat but seems to be keeping the matts at bay.


----------



## Sammy's Mom (Aug 7, 2013)

Wow - Whimsy is so beautiful. I love her coloring and yes, she should totally be a product model. She's gorgeous!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dharb (Mar 3, 2011)

I found if I diluted it 50/50 there was no gummy texture. keeps the coat nice and smooth.


----------

